# My take on ABT's



## rodbuilder

This is a little extra work but is much easier for eating.

Jalapenos cut into 3/4 inch rings for bite size servings. Tips saved for beef enchiladas.



Here are the ingredients for the filling. Chopped onion and venison bacon with cream cheese.



Filling put into a quart size zip lock with the corner cut off and one of the rings filled.



1/3 strip of bacon applied with tooth pic to hold in place as well as easy eating.



ABT's on the rack ready for the smoker.



ABT's in the smoker.



Almost forgot to take a picture of the finished product. What's left so far.



oops...  loaded the wrong picture for the bacon wrap.  But you get the picture...


----------



## morkdach

look great but man oh man all that work i'd need bout 4 pans just for me  but great qview thanks


----------



## oregonsmoker

Hey a fellow Oregonian!!  Nice job on the abt's.  Never seen them done like that.  I just did a batch this weekend for the Super Bowl and they were a huge hit.  Where in Oregon are you at?


----------



## rodbuilder

Lucky for me only a few of my friends and family will even eat them.  So I only do 9 jalapenos at a time and it's not too bad...


----------



## rodbuilder

Cottage Grove...


----------



## oregonsmoker

I'm not to far from ya I'm in Medford.


----------



## sumosmoke

I like they way those turned out, especially the squeeze-bag technique to dispense the gooey insides. Nice job, and thanks for the qvue!


----------



## wutang

Looks great, nice little snack size abts.


----------



## rodbuilder

I was raised on the Upper Applegate river above McKee Bridge.  Lived in Medford for a few years before I was transferred on my job and never returned.  Now I'm retired and love it here in Cottage Grove...


----------



## morkdach

hey rodbuilder heres my take on them thar abt just cus i like em so much


----------



## rodbuilder

Looking good.  I used to make them that way but was looking for a way that wasn't so messy preparing and eating...


----------



## morkdach

messy hell ya ought ta see me en ribbs now thats messy abt are bite size


----------



## rodbuilder

LMAO..........


----------



## oregonsmoker

I know that area well!  I grew up in Ruch in the 80's and have lived in this area all of my 38yrs.


----------



## rodbuilder

That's amazing.  I grew up in Ruch and moved to the Applegate some years later.  I went to Ruch grade school when it had only 2 class rooms for 8 grades...  About a mile down 238 from the school there is a vineyard on the left side of the road.  That is where we lived and it was a dairy farm then...   Small world...


----------



## hell fire grill

Have you ever tryed making your ABT stuffing with salmon and cream cheese, 50/50. Hold the sausage.


----------



## rodbuilder

No but that really sounds great.  I usually do my filling with linguisa sausage and cream cheese but I'm out of linguisa and have to make some more.


----------



## grothe

Those are great Gary!!


----------



## oregonsmoker

Man your not kidding about a small world!  I went to Ruch School also and I know exactly the vineyard your talking about.  We lived on China Gulch Road for about 12 yrs before moving back into Medford.


----------



## hell fire grill

Spring is right around the corner. Hopefully the gamies will let us keep some springers, from the Willy, this year but its not looking good.


----------



## rodbuilder

Thanks ...  They were very good...


----------



## rodbuilder

Good luck on that.  I spent my summers on the coast in Lakeside on North Tenmile lake.  We are there for 3 months and mostly fish the lake for bass, perch and trout.  We have some friends that return every year just for the salmon fishing and always get some from them...


----------



## tasunkawitko

rodbuilder - those look fantastic.

about the venison bacon, do you have a recipe?


----------

